# Looking for employment



## Job hunter (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi

I'm originally from uk and 27 years old, I am currently living in hong kong, I have a dependent visa, my wife being a hk citizen. I have a business degree and a sales and marketing experience background. What would be my best option to find employment.

Thanks for any help!!!!!!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Try looking in the papers or on the internet. JW


----------



## hklover1976 (Apr 16, 2011)

JH,

I am kind of in the same position. I am in IT, so I don't think I will have that difficult an issue getting hired, but I will have to maintain a house here in the sates for about 6 months to a year :-(
My question to you is how difficult is getting a dependent visa. My fiancée and I are due to me married in June. She is in HK (citizen) and is submitting the marriage registration paperwork. Are there any caveats to getting a dependent visa, right after marriage? Obviously I can't work without one.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*when you get married*



hklover1976 said:


> JH,
> 
> I am kind of in the same position. I am in IT, so I don't think I will have that difficult an issue getting hired, but I will have to maintain a house here in the sates for about 6 months to a year :-(
> My question to you is how difficult is getting a dependent visa. My fiancée and I are due to me married in June. She is in HK (citizen) and is submitting the marriage registration paperwork. Are there any caveats to getting a dependent visa, right after marriage? Obviously I can't work without one.


Once married it will take some months maybe less. JW


----------



## hklover1976 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks!

The process seems a lot easier than here in Virginia.


----------

